# FOR SALE- 16' Perception Carolina with rudder $600



## unconquered

For sale is a 16 foot Perception Carolina kayak with rudder system. I need to get $600 for the boat.

I have a bunch of pictures-email me and I will send them to you. 

This boat tracks well, paddles with ease and is quick on the water. The Carolina is the best selling kayak on the market and is favored by both beginners and experienced paddlers alike. 

The boat is incredibly stable- which allows paddlers to enjoy fishing or photography without the fear of an accidental tip into the water. This kayak provides comfort and is well equipped for overnight trips and multiple day voyages while the water-tight, dual-density hatches keep all your gear dry and easily accessible. 

I have attached a link below to paddling.net- a website that features many customer reviews of the Carolina- read them for yourself. 

This boat is 4 years old- and was initially used as a demo boat- there are many scratches to the bottom of this boat- but nothing that isn?t expected from normal wear and tear. The boat has always been stored out of the sun, has no leaks or holes- and each of the hatches are still water tight. 

Recently Perception stopped making the Carolina in a 16 foot model. Much to the upset of their large customer base- they have shortened the boat to 14 ft. I?ve found that the additional 2 feet this boat offers adds increased stability- and due to the length sets a bit higher on the water allowing increased speed. 

A comparable boat new would cost $1200- almost twice the price of the boat you see here. 

Call me if you have any further questions- or would like to stop by and take a look at this boat. 

Once again, I?ve got a bunch of pictures-email me if you?d like to see the pictures and I'll send them to you. 

Thanks! 
Shane 


Here is the link to reviews posted for this boat on paddling.net: 
http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=1214


----------



## jefftro

*carolina kayak*

I'm interested in your kayak, Jeff


----------

